# Recording of new Oboe Sonata



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello, recently my new Oboe Sonata was given a superb first performance in Paris by Marika Lombardi (oboe) and Nathalie Dang (piano). The live recording is now on my website: http://www.nigelkeay.com/oboesonata.htm


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Excellant*

Outstanding. I will have to pass it on to some of my oboe playing friends. :clap:


----------



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks arpeggio for your interest and comment. There's a video of that performance in the pipeline, that will be available soon.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

I've tried to listen to the recording from two different computers and it wont seem to work for me...I really want to hear it. The score looks very intriguing.


----------



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

Here's a suggestion; use the audio URL here; http://www.nigelkeay.com/audio/oboe/sonata-m1.mp3 copy that and put it into VLC Media Player (if you don't already have it then it's free to download). Go to File ->Open Network. If that works just change the number at the end of the URL to 2, then 3 for the other movements. Hope that works, if not maybe someone has another idea - for me the audio plays off the htm page using Mac/Safari


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

www.soundcloud.com is great


----------



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

There's now a video available of the complete performance here: http://www.oboeparis.com/oboe/extraits-de-concerts.html


----------

